# South Indians in the West > North Indians in the West



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 24, 2021)

*With the exception of Punjabis.

Every North Indian in the west is a boneless manlet cuck. These guys usually are the high inhib nerdy types. There are lots of them

South indians, for some reason I don't know, are ascending as a group in the west. These guys usually have more bones than a graveyard. North curries are the ones with the steretypical bug eyes, but literally every soutn idnain zoomer has comapct orbitals thick eyebrow hunter eyes or slight hunter eyes


Also theyre becoming height moggers. I kid you not, there were 10 telugu(region in south india) guys in my school and the shortest out of all of them was 5'10, tallest was 6'9. These guys are also a lot more low inhib and do drugs and party and shi. They also date out the most

South indians in the US are becoming like a less extreme version of arabs in france



We're witnessing a revolution in indian genes, South Indian zoomers are rising...

AVG NORTH INDIAN PAJEET IN THE WEST*
























*AVG SOUTH CORRY MOGGER IN THE WEST*




































Punjabis mog all tho


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 24, 2021)

Only Keralians tho like @SPFromNY914. Andhra and other ones are currycels.


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 24, 2021)

Toska said:


> *With the exception of Punjabis.
> 
> Every North Indian in the west is a boneless manlet cuck. These guys usually are the high inhib nerdy types. There are lots of them
> 
> ...


YEAAA INDIAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 24, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Only Keralians tho like @SPFromNY914. Andhra and other ones are currycels.


Keralites are number 1 moggers of south india, but Andhra is up there too now, Telugus are the tallest ive seen and they look decent


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 24, 2021)

bump


----------



## endofcope (Mar 24, 2021)

white > curry


----------



## Preston (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm a Kerala curry


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Mar 31, 2021)

Not this shit again


Also jfl at picking the whitest south indian you can find as if south indians usually are that pale lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 31, 2021)

punjabi jatts are kings in west


----------



## Preston (Mar 31, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Not this shit again
> 
> 
> Also jfl at picking the whitest south indian you can find as if south indians usually are that pale lmao


Yea OP cherry picked the actors but south Indians aren't black either most south Indian zoomers have skin similar to this.Darker shade of caramel and OP is on point about the height situation most guys I see here are 5'8-5'10.6ft is not uncommon.Low inhib too but.don't know if we mog north Curries tho


----------



## Preston (Mar 31, 2021)

Toska said:


> Telugus are the tallest ive seen and they look decent


I'm live in Hyderabad and can vouch for this


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Mar 31, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Yea OP cherry picked the actors but south Indians aren't black either most south Indian zoomers have skin similar to this.Darker shade of caramel and OP is on point about the heights most guys I see here are 5'7-5'10.6ft is not uncommon.I don't know if we mog north Curries tho
> 
> View attachment 1067670



This is what I observe in the west

South Indians are much darker on average than north indians

North indians have a better pheno to match caucasian beauty standards.

South Indians tend to be taller on average

South Indians tend to have better bone structure.

South Indians usually don't have a high class look they have the stereotypical indian look.

Most North indians don't have as robust facial features as south indians, ie the stereotypical punjabis lack dimorphism in their face most of the time


Gujurati guys can have a lot of dimorphism and have a good shade of brown, usually are quite short though.

It really comes down to pheno and harmony and features vs pheno, harmony and features

North indians always have a pheno advantage unless the south indian has a high class look like sendhil ramamurthy or that tiktok guy. Then it comes down to features, you can have north indians with great features of shit features like stereotypical punjabis or they can have nice eye areas like @MakinItHappen (relative to south asian standards). You can also have south indians with amazing features like @SubhumanCurrycel however he lacks harmony to put it all together.


As a north Indian I hate this comparison because I see south indians mog north indians and I also see north indians mog south indians 

I wouldn't say on average any person from an ethnic group mogs the other ie tamils mog punjabis, it works on an individual level tbh

Both have redeeming qualities and it really comes down to the people you're comparing


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 31, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> This is what I observe in the west
> 
> South Indians are much darker on average than north indians
> 
> ...


Im half north half south but I always pass as South Indian tbh


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 31, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> This is what I observe in the west
> 
> South Indians are much darker on average than north indians
> 
> ...


i just needed rep to access best of the best so i made this bait thread, i don't completely believe in what i said


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Mar 31, 2021)

Grey cel tings


Toska said:


> i just needed rep to access best of the best so i made this bait thread, i don't completely believe in what i said


----------



## vaz (Mar 31, 2021)

Toska said:


> i just needed rep to access best of the best so i made this bait thread, i don't completely believe in what i said


Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Mar 31, 2021)

jfl north indian pheno is nothing special outsid except in india



op is right south indians mog north indians except for punjabis


north indians look like utter cucks disgusting bug eyed creatures


meanwhile south indians slay in the west

but overall robust punjabi mogs


----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 31, 2021)

arent south indians black


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Makes sense I have no fucking idea how to characterize myself, I don't have the usual bug eyed boneless North Indian pheno, but I have a considerably lighter skin than most Indians passes as Arab since people ask me if I'm Arab or not. Family comes from that sindh area. 

Dravidians have insane bones though genuinely a tier but their coloring failos them


----------



## Deleted member 10408 (Apr 3, 2021)

absolute state of looksm.ax


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 3, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Not this shit again
> 
> 
> Also jfl at picking the whitest south indian you can find as if south indians usually are that pale lmao


Bro North Indians aren't that pale either this is a clear bait thread


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 3, 2021)

i live in Australia and i have never seen a north curry irl

but i see many dravidians and your right nearly all of them have hunter eyes and very good orbials and have good bones aswell


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 3, 2021)

No one can tell a difference


----------



## Warlow (Apr 3, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Yea OP cherry picked the actors but south Indians aren't black either most south Indian zoomers have skin similar to this.Darker shade of caramel and OP is on point about the height situation most guys I see here are 5'8-5'10.6ft is not uncommon.Low inhib too but.don't know if we mog north Curries tho
> 
> View attachment 1067670


that dude is really good looking ngl


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 3, 2021)

south indian or rope


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Apr 3, 2021)

this is true as @TubOfLard has pumped over 37 big lasses and they were all white


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 3, 2021)

JM10 said:


> this is true as @TubOfLard has pumped over 37 big lasses and they were all white


Tub of lard is good looking he should get a perm to light skin maxx and wear insoles to bring him to 5’10


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Apr 3, 2021)

Toska said:


> Tub of lard is good looking he should get a perm to light skin maxx and wear insoles to bring him to 5’10


he is addicted to bbw


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2021)

Toska said:


> *With the exception of Punjabis.*
> 
> Punjabis mog all tho


Only these 2 lines matter lol


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> This is what I observe in the west
> 
> South Indians are much darker on average than north indians
> 
> ...


Don't fully agree. I think ON AVERAGE even though most of them are bloated idiots, Punjabis mog every other curry in the west


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 4, 2021)

Toska said:


> Keralites are number 1 moggers of south india, but Andhra is up there too now, Telugus are the tallest ive seen and they look decent


@Kingkellz mirin u


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

Toska said:


> *With the exception of Punjabis.
> 
> Every North Indian in the west is a boneless manlet cuck. These guys usually are the high inhib nerdy types. There are lots of them
> 
> ...


Tbh, Punjabis mog all because of their high population and rich culture. If Mallus(Kerala) like is had a higher population, this South Indian stereotyping bullshit would never exist you feel me.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Don't fully agree. I think ON AVERAGE even though most of them are bloated idiots, Punjabis mog every other curry in the west


Nah, respectfully Punjabis can't have curly hair so Usually South Indians Mostly Mallus(Kerala) has highest potential. I'm not tryna be no narcissistic ass nigga but I can show you proof and many examples. If you go on tiktok rn and search up Mallu tiktok you could see that most young guys have curly or wavy hair along with good bone strucuture. Skin tone and specific features are obviously diverse tho


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 14, 2021)

Toska said:


> Andhra is up there too now,


Andhra is literally the most subhuman place in India


----------



## Preston (Apr 14, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Nah, respectfully Punjabis can't have curly hair so Usually South Indians Mostly Mallus(Kerala) has highest potential. I'm not tryna be no narcissistic ass nigga but I can show you proof and many examples.


I'm from kerala too. Are u a mallu aswell?


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 14, 2021)

muh north muh south muh north muh south muh north muh south muh north muh south


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I'm from kerala too. Are u a mallu aswell?


Yes bro, I've already told you this and made a thread about this I ain't gonna repeat myself🙋🏾‍🤦🏽‍👃. If you're gonna keep dwelling and rotting on this app, at least stop putting down our people cause Mallu boys like Me,Faiz Riyas,Khalin Pudapakam, Sunny Wayn, John Abraham, Aaron Philip, Liza Koshy,Kay Nair extc are gonna keep repping anyways. Understand our people are mixed and come in all colors depending on genetics and environment plus can have various looks but we all share bigger lips than other Indians and usually wavy or curly hair depending on genetics and testosterone/hair growth


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 14, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Yes bro, I've already told you this and made a thread about this I ain't gonna repeat myself🙋🏾‍🤦🏽‍👃. If you're gonna keep dwelling and rotting on this app, at least stop putting down our people cause Mallu boys like Me,Faiz Riyas,Khalin Pudapakam, Sunny Wayn, John Abraham, Aaron Philip, extc are gonna keep repping anyways. Understand our people are mixed and can have various looks but we all share bigger lips than other Indians and usually wavy or curly hair depending on genetics and testosterone/hair growth


Just make Kerala a different country at this point


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Just make Kerala a different country at this point


We can't lmao Cause my pops is into that Kerala politics shit and he and many others supports Communism💀. Plus they have too much pride to rep India. Kerala regularly beats most other states including Punjab sometimes in sports competitions but since we so small, we barely get recognition. As far as society in America, we're such a small population we usually are whitewashed and or keep to ourselves but this/next generation gon be different hopefully with the addition of browntiktok and bigger platforms extc


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 14, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Nah, respectfully Punjabis can't have curly hair so Usually South Indians Mostly Mallus(Kerala) has highest potential. I'm not tryna be no narcissistic ass nigga but I can show you proof and many examples. If you go on tiktok rn and search up Mallu tiktok you could see that most young guys have curly or wavy hair along with good bone strucuture. Skin tone and specific features are obviously diverse tho


Interesting, I've been to Kerala, Hyderabad, Bangalore and they seemed to be the most subhuman places I've ever been.

Must have just been small sample I was looking at


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 14, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> We can't lmao Cause my pops is into that Kerala politics shit and he and many others supports Communism💀. Plus they have too much pride to rep India. Kerala regularly beats most other states including Punjab sometimes in sports competitions but since we so small, we barely get recognition


Kerala could become the next South Korea if they start exporting soft power and something to be known for. They’re both small but South Korea is very popular globally and that’s haloing them, Kerala could follow in the same steps


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Interesting, I've been to Kerala, Hyderabad, Bangalore and they seemed to be the most subhuman places I've ever been.
> 
> Must have just been small sample I was looking at


#1.Those are not even the most subhuman parts of India Bihar,Andhra, and Tamil Nadu is.
o#2.You must've been in subhuman part of Kerala which isn't that common especially in the predominantly Christian and Muslim parts, Mallus have a good amount of potential moggers. Most of them are bloated and or too skinny but if they get fit, whoo absolute moggers of India. (You gotta understand that everybody eats meat in Kerala regardless of religion plus we have access to very fertile land and water, so a lot of potential moggers regardless of pheno if they just take care of themselves).
But in the west is where most of us with good diets and genetics can shine. Search up Faiz Riyas,Khalin Pudapakam,Liza Koshy, Nidhi Sunil,Ishaan Nair, Kay Nair, extc all are Full Mallus meaning both parents are from Kerala.


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 14, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> We can't lmao Cause my pops is into that Kerala politics shit and he and many others supports Communism💀. Plus they have too much pride to rep India. Kerala regularly beats most other states including Punjab sometimes in sports competitions but since we so small, we barely get recognition. As far as society in America, we're such a small population we usually are whitewashed and or keep to ourselves but this/next generation gon be different hopefully with the addition of browntiktok and bigger platforms extc


Think of yourself as South Asian not Keralite. You keep saying shit like muh we’re better than those other Indians all this does is imply that Indians are divided and this’ll give others more incentive to exploit us


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

Toska said:


> Keralites are number 1 moggers of south india, but Andhra is up there too now, Telugus are the tallest ive seen and they look decent


Nah Keralites/Mallus are the tallest as well #2 right below Punjab, recheck your stats. You can easily spot a mallu if he says or looks Brown or Arab and has a Christian first or last name. If hes a Muslim or Hindu Keralite/Mallu, it's harder to tell based off name as they usually name Arabic and Hindu names


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Think of yourself as South Asian not Keralite. You keep saying shit like muh we’re better than those other Indians all this does is imply that Indians are divided and this’ll give others more incentive to exploit us


Yeah, Ik I consider myself Desi or Indian American first then Mallu, but also proud of being a Mallu South Indian🇮🇳💪🏽 cause we don't get recognition💪🏽💪🏽💪🏽. Rahul Pannicker, A Keralite/Mallu/Malayali whatever you wanna say(Best term is Mallu)literally beat Larry Wheels in an arm wrestling match and the video went viral. When some Mallu guys commented on the video in malayalam, some north indian fucks got jealous and said they shouldn't represent or be proud of Kerala but only India as a whole. But these are the EXACT same people that put us South Indians down behind our backs and tell others we all are dark,short, and smelly🤦🏽‍♂️😭😂. Fuck that I'll be proud to be MALLU💪🏽🇮🇳 Till the day I die even if I get fat. And Tbh, we are divided the SHITTY Modi government is what's dividing and lol forcing us all to speak Hindi and when we should be a continent realistically🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Interesting, I've been to Kerala, Hyderabad, Bangalore and they seemed to be the most subhuman places I've ever been.
> 
> Must have just been small sample I was looking at





PrestonYnot said:


> Yea OP cherry picked the actors but south Indians aren't black either most south Indian zoomers have skin similar to this.Darker shade of caramel and OP is on point about the height situation most guys I see here are 5'8-5'10.6ft is not uncommon.Low inhib too but.don't know if we mog north Curries tho
> 
> View attachment 1067670


Btw, that kid is a Mallu too just sayin🤷🏽‍♂️, I've asked him. Plus his name is Ryan, if an Indian has a white or Christian first or last name 9/10 he's from Kerala it's just facts😂.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Don't fully agree. I think ON AVERAGE even though most of them are bloated idiots, Punjabis mog every other curry in the west


Punjabis only Mog cause of their Insane Population. Wtf is 138 Million Punjabis in India/Pakistan to only 34 Million Mallus In India?Nothing😂😂😂
Mallus/Malayalis are the sleeper moggers of India, you'll never change my mind cause it's just a fact. P.S. Both groups have subhumans but on average Punjabis look better cause they have higher Aryan admixure and lighter and clearer skin on AVERAGE. End of the day it comes down to mostly diets. Punjabis and Mallus mog cause we eat more protein and actually consume dairy and meat products unlike most other Indians. (Leads to more hair growth, taller and bigger frames, more lean, lighter skin)But ofc Punjabis still have the advantage due to slightly higher aryan admixure and their environment being farther away from the equator.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> arent south indians black


You fell for That stereotype. The only South Indian state which is predominantly black skin is Tamil Nadu and Andhra Pradesh. Karnataka,Telengana average brown skin and in Kerala you can see even lightskin or caramel people occasionally but the media never wants to show you that smh.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 14, 2021)

L


Aquiillaxo said:


> This is what I observe in the west
> 
> South Indians are much darker on average than north indians
> 
> ...


Lol I guess you never heard of Mallus/Malayalis from Kerala, we're a mix of both worlds. Search up tallest Indians latest true stats


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 14, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> L
> 
> Lol I guess you never heard of Mallus/Malayalis from Kerala, we're a mix of both worlds. Search up tallest Indians latest true stats


Bro you need some help on god you're so brainwashed by your ethnic group being superior to other ethnic groups in india by your replies that you genuinely need help.


Youre literally more brainwashed than the indian aunties who fetishize caste and white skin. We get it bro youre really proud of your ethnicity and your ethnic group but you need to chill.

At the end of the day basically if you're good looking as indian you're gl it's not dependent on ethnic group.

Also nobody in the west really cares about what youre ethnic group is, if you look indian you're indian and that's it.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 14, 2021)

Keep crying and coping for my north indian brahmin heritage


----------



## Enfant terrible (Apr 14, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> You fell for That stereotype. The only South Indian state which is predominantly black skin is Tamil Nadu and Andhra Pradesh. Karnataka,Telengana average brown skin and in Kerala you can see even lightskin or caramel people occasionally but the media never wants to show you that smh.


Nah my view is mostly based on Crusader Kings not news media


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Apr 14, 2021)

Keep coping.
Most south indian foids are crazy for north Indian chadpreets, just goto delhi or mumbai.

Northies slay your women while you southies rot.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 15, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Bro you need some help on god you're so brainwashed by your ethnic group being superior to other ethnic groups in india by your replies that you genuinely need help.
> 
> 
> Youre literally more brainwashed than the indian aunties who fetishize caste and white skin. We get it bro youre really proud of your ethnicity and your ethnic group but you need to chill.
> ...


Obviously in the west they don't care but I'm stating a fact cause I love my people and their culture Bozo🤡. Too bad you don't understand that mf "country" India should realistically be a continent.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 15, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> Keep coping.
> Most south indian foids are crazy for north Indian chadpreets, just goto delhi or mumbai.
> 
> Northies slay your women while you southies rot.


I slay more than most my North Indian friends and it ain't even close


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Tbh, Punjabis mog all because of their high population and rich culture. If Mallus(Kerala) like is had a higher population, this South Indian stereotyping bullshit would never exist you feel me.


U know if say nurture wise keralans have an advantage. One thing I noticed there was they didn't seem as low IQ as Punjabis, and the diet seemed way better. The punjabi meme about tandoori and butter chicken is just a meme, most Punjabis have equally bad Indian diet of carbs, vegetable fats, legumes, and vegetable fats, the only thing they have going for them is a lot of ghee.
Keralans seemed to eat more fish and more red meat, I guess it's just the fact that Punjabis are Aryans/;Caucasians that gives them better facial features and better frames, plus the lighter skin is probably a halo, although maybe not in the west


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> U know if say nurture wise keralans have an advantage. One thing I noticed there was they didn't seem as low IQ as Punjabis, and the diet seemed way better. The punjabi meme about tandoori and butter chicken is just a meme, most Punjabis have equally bad Indian diet of carbs, vegetable fats, legumes, and vegetable fats, the only thing they have going for them is a lot of ghee.
> Keralans seemed to eat more fish and more red meat, I guess it's just the fact that Punjabis are Aryans/;Caucasians that gives them better facial features and better frames, plus the lighter skin is probably a halo, although maybe not in the west


Bro respectfully say Mallus or Malayalis who tf says Keralans/Keralites shit sounds retarded on bro😭🤣


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 15, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> U know if say nurture wise keralans have an advantage. One thing I noticed there was they didn't seem as low IQ as Punjabis, and the diet seemed way better. The punjabi meme about tandoori and butter chicken is just a meme, most Punjabis have equally bad Indian diet of carbs, vegetable fats, legumes, and vegetable fats, the only thing they have going for them is a lot of ghee.
> Keralans seemed to eat more fish and more red meat, I guess it's just the fact that Punjabis are Aryans/;Caucasians that gives them better facial features and better frames, plus the lighter skin is probably a halo, although maybe not in the west


Yup, right on the money, you nailed all the right points💯👌🏽. Most new Gen Men from Kerala usually has good to great facial features including good bones, curly/wavy hair, No bug eyes and normal eyes, BUT the major thing that failos a lot of us is coloring,skin clarity, and bloat because the Kerala/South Indian diet is rich in meat but also rich in carbs and oily foods


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 15, 2021)

Toska said:


> *With the exception of Punjabis.
> 
> Every North Indian in the west is a boneless manlet cuck. These guys usually are the high inhib nerdy types. There are lots of them
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you meant mostly Mallus by this tho.
I mean occasionally you see a Tamil or Telegu mogger but Kerala a different breed😈


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 15, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> Keep coping.
> Most south indian foids are crazy for north Indian chadpreets, just goto delhi or mumbai.
> 
> Northies slay your women while you southies rot.


Not most Kerala foids


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 15, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Not most Kerala foids


This got me wondering, Bollywood slayers are all Punjabi or pashtun with couple exceptions, so would a decent light skinned Punjabi slay in South India? I only got 2 IOIs there, one from a northeast noodle, one from a Iranian exchange student


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 16, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Keep crying and coping for my north indian brahmin heritage





Chinacurry said:


> This got me wondering, Bollywood slayers are all Punjabi or pashtun with couple exceptions, so would a decent light skinned Punjabi slay in South India? I only got 2 IOIs there, one from a northeast noodle, one from a Iranian exchange student


He Probably will slay but hookup culture is not so big in India regardless of ethnicity


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 16, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> He Probably will slay but hookup culture is not so big in India regardless of ethnicity


Arent you the guy who ughed me because I said I am proud of my north indian heritage


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 16, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Arent you the guy who ughed me because I said I am proud of my north indian heritage


I ughed you cause you said keep crying for my North Indian heritage. Y'all are not the ones that are negatively stereotyped. You're just being cocky even tho in reality North Indians don't have as high mogging potential as Mallus it's just facts🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 16, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> This got me wondering, Bollywood slayers are all Punjabi or pashtun with couple exceptions, so would a decent light skinned Punjabi slay in South India? I only got 2 IOIs there, one from a northeast noodle, one from a Iranian exchange student


Bollywood will only take you if you have super lightskin and straight proper professional high class straight hair pheno. Most Mallus are anywhere from light caramel to dark skin with curly hair or wavy hair.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 16, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> I ughed you cause you said keep crying for my North Indian heritage. Y'all are not the ones that are negatively stereotyped. You're just being cocky even tho in reality North Indians don't have as high mogging potential as Mallus it's just facts🤷🏽‍♂️


Keep coping for my north indian superior heritage I am brahmin you are untouchable 

Me and my wife






you and yours


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 16, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Keep coping for my north indian superior heritage I am brahmin you are untouchable
> 
> Me and my wife
> 
> ...


Even tho Deepika is South Indian yourself lmao you moronic North Bihari street shitter. Mallu South Indians mog, Go on tiktok and see for yourself.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 16, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Even tho Deepika is South Indian yourself lmao you moronic North Bihari street shitter. Mallu South Indians mog, Go on tiktok and see for yourself.


Yeah south indians slay in west no rap cap💯❌🧢


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 16, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Yeah south indians slay in west no rap cap💯❌🧢


Aii so you shouldn't Categorize South Indians as Incels as you obviously see the truth. Curry is curry all depends on what curry ethnicity and what Pheno. If you keep supporting these cumskins and others categorizing South Indians especially Mallus into Incel or nerdy then you're playing yourself and keep rotting


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Apr 16, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> This got me wondering, Bollywood slayers are all Punjabi or pashtun with couple exceptions, so would a decent light skinned Punjabi slay in South India? I only got 2 IOIs there, one from a northeast noodle, one from a Iranian exchange student


What's IOI?


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Apr 16, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Even tho Deepika is South Indian yourself lmao you moronic North Bihari street shitter. Mallu South Indians mog, Go on tiktok and see for yourself.


To be honest it has nothing to do with the geographical locations.
When we say north Indians, we refer to caucasian indians.

For example Brahmins, pashtuns, Iranians, Rajput's, Punjabis, sindhis, himachalis etc, all these higher caste indians who have light skin.

We have some European/ caucasian bloodline.

Real South indians are the ones who have dark skin, abos or Dravidians, maybe Africans.

The reason why some South indians look fair is because they have mixed with indians who had caucasian bloodline. 

Kerela people look better than other South indians, for the exact same reason.

Anyone can be a north indian, just like anyone can be an American.

Just because your American doesn't mean your a white men, asian, blacks Americans are there too.

Real higher caste indians are quite less in numbers, I would say the real caucasian mixed indians are only 10% of the population.
Rest 90% of curries ( literally almost a billion people) have no caucasian bloodline. 

Basically all chadpreets ( 90% of them) are caucasian mixed indians.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 16, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> To be honest it has nothing to do with the geographical locations.
> When we say north Indians, we refer to caucasian indians.
> 
> For example Brahmins, pashtuns, Iranians, Rajput's, Punjabis, sindhis, himachalis etc, all these higher caste indians who have light skin.
> ...


Ok but there are dark pure Dravidians who aren't mixed like me who mog as well. They're rare but they exist so don't put em off


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 17, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> What's IOI?


Indication of interest bhai


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 17, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> To be honest it has nothing to do with the geographical locations.
> When we say north Indians, we refer to caucasian indians.
> 
> For example Brahmins, pashtuns, Iranians, Rajput's, Punjabis, sindhis, himachalis etc, all these higher caste indians who have light skin.
> ...


I'm no expert on India, and apart form visiting those cities (Bangalore, Hyderabad, Bombay ) for work, I've also visited family in Delhi, Kashmir, Chandigarh, Amritsar, and I would say it's not 90% of people in Kashmir, Chandigarh, Amritsar who look clearly Caucasian, it's more like 50-60%.

Are you saying that those are too biased a sample? 

Yes I agree on your different definition of North south, a worker from Tamil Nadu working in Delhi, who's parents came to Delhi will probably say he is north Indian, but as you say ethnically he's not.

Also tell me your view, my view is the only people I see who are truly Caucasians are kasmiris, Punjabis, some Rajput's and gujratis, but what are all thosr guys from MP, UP, Bihar, Jharkand, Maharashtra, Orissa etc? I find it very hard to class then as northern or southern, or even Dravidian or Caucasian?


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 17, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> I'm no expert on India, and apart form visiting those cities (Bangalore, Hyderabad, Bombay ) for work, I've also visited family in Delhi, Kashmir, Chandigarh, Amritsar, and I would say it's not 90% of people in Kashmir, Chandigarh, Amritsar who look clearly Caucasian, it's more like 50-60%.
> 
> Are you saying that those are too biased a sample?
> 
> ...


Most of India is Mutt there are no pure Dravidians or Caucasians. Most of the division is made on skin color and Brahmin can have dark skin tone and a dalit can have light skin tone. You're mostly categorized by your skin color in North India.


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Apr 17, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> I'm no expert on India, and apart form visiting those cities (Bangalore, Hyderabad, Bombay ) for work, I've also visited family in Delhi, Kashmir, Chandigarh, Amritsar, and I would say it's not 90% of people in Kashmir, Chandigarh, Amritsar who look clearly Caucasian, it's more like 50-60%.
> 
> Are you saying that those are too biased a sample?
> 
> ...


Anyone can live anywhere, it all has to do with the genes and blood line, and yes northies are far more likely to have caucasian bloodline


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Apr 17, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Most of India is Mutt there are no pure Dravidians or Caucasians. Most of the division is made on skin color and Brahmin can have dark skin tone and a dalit can have light skin tone. You're mostly categorized by your skin color in North India.


Cope, top 10% of indians have good life, not everyone is living under extreme poverty.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 18, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Most of India is Mutt there are no pure Dravidians or Caucasians. Most of the division is made on skin color and Brahmin can have dark skin tone and a dalit can have light skin tone. You're mostly categorized by your skin color in North India.


Exactly when well niggas understand skin color doesn't fucking matter in Kerala or Karnataka. South Indians live in harmony


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 18, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Exactly when well niggas understand skin color doesn't fucking matter in Kerala or Karnataka. South Indians live in harmony


i wouldn't say that, skin color matters everywhere in India, maybe it might just be less in Kerala


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 18, 2021)

Toska said:


> i wouldn't say that, skin color matters everywhere in India, maybe it might just be less in Kerala


It matters but we're not opressed as in education/rights/financially. Maybe in some parts of Kerala socially darker skin might be but never financially like other parts of India.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 18, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> It matters but we're not opressed as in education/rights/financially. Maybe in some parts of Kerala socially darker skin might be but never financially like other parts of India.


in kerala, would a good looking dark guy be able to pull a good looking lightskin girl?


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 18, 2021)

Toska said:


> in kerala, would a good looking dark guy be able to pull a good looking lightskin girl?


Of course bruh!, My Uncle is literally dark as midnight and my aunt is light brownskin. But he's tall, has curly hair, and good facial structure. Too had he rocks that typical ugly ass thick mustache stereotypical South Indian look tho😂. My other Uncle(His blood brother) looks more med like me. He's lighter skinned but he has a flatter face, straight hair, and bloated, His wife is darkskin Mallu.
Like I said all Indians are mixed with ANI and ANS Gene (Anecstral North and Ancestral South Indian) especially Mallus.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 18, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> My Uncle is literally dark as midnight and my aunt is light brownskin. But he's tall, has curly hair, and good facial structure. Too had he rocks that typical ugly ass thick mustache stereotypical South Indian look tho😂. My other Uncle(His blood brother) looks more med like me. He's lighter skinned but he has a flatter face, straight hair, and bloated, His wife is darkskin Mallu.
> Like I said all Indians are extremely mixed especially Mallus.


Yea honestly i should know this already as a south indian, all families are so diverse you could have a pale ass person in the family and a dark as shit person.


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

The north Indians in the West have a bad pheno I guess like JamesHowlett . Am I right @Introvertednarc ?

They think they look like this and have this pheno





When this is their pheno


----------



## Introvertednarc (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> The north Indians in the West have a bad pheno I guess like JamesHowlett . Am I right @Introvertednarc ?
> 
> They think they look like this and have this pheno
> View attachment 1097464
> ...


They have the same pheno and they look pretty similar too features wise. Bad example.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 18, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> The north Indians in the West have a bad pheno I guess like JamesHowlett . Am I right @Introvertednarc ?
> 
> They think they look like this and have this pheno
> View attachment 1097464
> ...





Introvertednarc said:


> They have the same pheno and they look pretty similar too features wise. Bad example.


No Arabs on average have better eye areas and Indians have bug eyes usually especially north indians. All facts idc who gets offended🤷🏽‍♂️. I'm South Indian and I have bug eyes too😂 so I'm unbiased @JamesHowlett


----------



## AhmedBakr (Apr 18, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> No Arabs on average have better eye areas and Indians have bug eyes usually especially north indians


Correct


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Apr 19, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> To be honest it has nothing to do with the geographical locations.
> When we say north Indians, we refer to caucasian indians.
> 
> For example Brahmins, pashtuns, Iranians, Rajput's, Punjabis, sindhis, himachalis etc, all these higher caste indians who have light skin.
> ...


There is no such thing as real South Indian or Real North Indian. Everybody's mixed now, it's a meltin pot of admixtures especially in Kerala. You could just say Dravidian and Aryan tho


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 20, 2021)

Toska said:


> Keralites are number 1 moggers of south india, but Andhra is up there too now, Telugus are the tallest ive seen and they look decent


Kerala beachside crew checking in. @Toska is mallu?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 20, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I'm from kerala too. Are u a mallu aswell?


Are you mallu? I thought you were from hyderabad?


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> Are you mallu? I thought you were from hyderabad?


Yes I'm mallu but I'm living in Hyderabad


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 20, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Yes I'm mallu but I'm living in Hyderabad


sheriyaya muth. keep mogging


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

AsGoodAsItGets said:


> sheriyaya muth. keep mogging


Mirin ballou avi btw


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

this thread is so fucking dogshit
i hate @SPFromNY914 so much


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 20, 2021)

yes tbh
Southern Indians in the uk do better socially and with women


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

@PrestonYnot whoever still does south indian vs north indian threads needs to be euthanized


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> yes tbh
> Southern Indians in the uk do better socially and with women





volcelfatcel said:


> this thread is so fucking dogshit
> i hate @SPFromNY914 so much


Plz ffs don't bump this thread or tag anyone. I hate these state affair threads


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> @PrestonYnot whoever still does south indian vs north indian threads needs to be euthanized


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 20, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Plz ffs don't bump this thread or tag anyone. I hate these state affair thread.


Southern Indians are starting to black max on a huge level in the uk 
I know tons of Tamil guys dating black girls and their kids will be robust moggers


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Southern Indians are starting to black max on a huge level in the uk
> I know tons of Tamil guys dating black girls and their kids will be robust moggers


Indian men being into black women is an unusual occurance tbh. most reject even darker skinned indian women. Curries are generally white worshipping.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 20, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Indian men being into black men is an unusually occurance tbh. most rejected even darker skinned indian women. Curries are generally white worshipping.


Northern Indians seem more white worshipping 
Look at niki Minaj she’s half Indian, my girlfriend is part Indian too from her dad 
Southern Indians are realistic


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Northern Indians seem more white worshipping
> Look at niki Minaj she’s half Indian, my girlfriend is part Indian too from her dad
> Southern Indians are realistic


Maybe the Tamilians


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 20, 2021)

@volcelfatcel North Indian masterrace 

we will mog all these subhuman South Indian low caste niggers into submission


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> @volcelfatcel North Indian masterrace
> 
> we will mog all these subhuman South Indian low caste niggers into submission


I'm afghani mountain indid can't relate to north indids
maybe i'm balochi actually
i will never know my true phenotype
maybe i'm latino as well


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 20, 2021)

reminder that this milf bitch is South Indian








however, she knows her place is with a superior North Indian man




more of your sisters and mothers should know their place & relish the seed of North Indian moggers @SPFromNY914 @Toska @PrestonYnot @AsGoodAsItGets 

they already adore the tall heights & North Indid phenotype, they just need to admit it & get on their knees


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> reminder that this milf bitch is South Indian
> View attachment 1234409
> View attachment 1234410
> 
> ...


Dnt read and I'm not engaging in this thread. I'm cba to argue about it at this point. We should have seperate section dedicated for these debates


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> reminder that this milf bitch is South Indian
> View attachment 1234409
> View attachment 1234410
> 
> ...


Btw The Salman pill destroyed me. He's a gigachad slayers of curry Staceys


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> reminder that this milf bitch is South Indian
> View attachment 1234409
> View attachment 1234410
> 
> ...


You know she cheated on him with a white guy right whilst she was on big brother?


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 20, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You know she cheated on him with a white guy right whilst she was on big brother?


i think ur mistaking ppl jfl, prob a diff bollywood actress 

that girls never been on it & shes old as fuck now


----------



## Preston (Jul 20, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You know she cheated on him with a white guy right whilst she was on big brother?


What?


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> reminder that this milf bitch is South Indian
> View attachment 1234409
> View attachment 1234410
> 
> ...


rent free


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> i think ur mistaking ppl jfl, prob a diff bollywood actress
> 
> that girls never been on it & shes old as fuck now











Shilpa Shetty says she wouldn’t have done Big Brother had she known what she was in for


Actor Shilpa Shetty, who participated in the reality show Big Brother in the UK, has said that she wouldn’t have agreed to do the show had she known what it would entail.




www.google.co.uk




There was a huge scandal when jade goody called her racist names and there was clips of her kissing a white chad on the show


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Jul 20, 2021)

I would comment but not rlly indian
3/4 nepali, 1/4 kashmiri, 6'2, 15, my kashmiri demigod grandfather is 6'6, blue eyed, 80 year old nw1 mogger

southerners say northerners suck, northerners go muh southerners suck
good and bad people from every race
although in the UK, Northerners are more noticeable and dark triad than Southerners
although Middle Indians (Maharashtra, etc) are meh, feel like they are quite nerdy, high inhib, short

the indians I know in the West, regardless of state origin are pretty tall, although I know one guy who is 1/2 Mughal 1/2 white, and is white passing

orbitals and eyes: punjabis have the best eyes and beard genes out of indians imo, a lot of Tamils ik have bug eyes, Keralans can pass for black, and all the Keralans and Mallus ik have white names cause Christian


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 20, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Shilpa Shetty says she wouldn’t have done Big Brother had she known what she was in for
> 
> 
> Actor Shilpa Shetty, who participated in the reality show Big Brother in the UK, has said that she wouldn’t have agreed to do the show had she known what it would entail.
> ...


thats some irrelevant random girl lmao



suavesmirk said:


> I would comment but not rlly indian
> 3/4 nepali, 1/4 kashmiri, 6'2, 15, my kashmiri demigod grandfather is 6'6, blue eyed, 80 year old nw1 mogger
> 
> southerners say northerners suck, northerners go muh southerners suck
> ...


do u look like kinda east asian or fully south asian?

the only nepali ik irl looks kinda hapa-like w light brown skin, the mountain sherpas look like mongols, and the ones on tiktok just look reg pak/ind


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> thats some irrelevant random girl lmao
> 
> 
> do u look like kinda east asian or fully south asian?
> ...


people assume im half white half indian cause my surname is white sounding
I have hooded eyes, same with my dad but if I had bug eyes like my mom , I would probably look Indian since I'm darker than her side of the family
my dad is nepali (bahun and mongol, so similar to Brahmin + TIbetan)
mom is chhetri and kashmiri 
my skin is yellow, hair is curly 

most nepalis ik in the UK and West are from ethnicities that came from East Asia, so as you've said, they look mongol with brown skin (legit called Mongols in Nepal cause pride )

in Nepal, I suppose Khas (Chhetri/Bahun and some others) looks Indian, although some look Iranid depending on admixture
about 1/3 of the population
1/4 are Indian descent, near the border with Bihar
1/3 is East Asian descent
rest is other ethnicities, Muslims and mixed


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 20, 2021)

Look the same to me


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> people assume im half white half indian cause my surname is white sounding
> I have hooded eyes, same with my dad but if I had bug eyes like my mom , I would probably look Indian since I'm darker than her side of the family
> my dad is nepali (bahun and mongol, so similar to Brahmin + TIbetan)
> mom is chhetri and kashmiri
> ...





suavesmirk said:


> I would comment but not rlly indian
> 3/4 nepali, 1/4 kashmiri, 6'2, 15, my kashmiri demigod grandfather is 6'6, blue eyed, 80 year old nw1 mogger
> 
> southerners say northerners suck, northerners go muh southerners suck
> ...


Dnrd + you're a Christian Kerala mallu Syrian indo nordic brahmin jatt pathan sindhi Muslim mapillah med


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Makes sense I have no fucking idea how to characterize myself, I don't have the usual bug eyed boneless North Indian pheno, but I have a considerably lighter skin than most Indians passes as Arab since people ask me if I'm Arab or not. Family comes from that sindh area.
> 
> Dravidians have insane bones though genuinely a tier but their coloring failos them


sindh is in pakistan though, you cant be classified as north indian. its south pakistani if anything.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> sindh is in pakistan though, you cant be classified as north indian. its south pakistani if anything.


Idk what even phenotype I'll be real @curryslayerordeath has said mountain indids robust 
Balochi fucking indo iranid lighter and more robust. 

I've been guessed as Latino here several times


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 20, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Punjabis only Mog cause of their Insane Population. Wtf is 138 Million Punjabis in India/Pakistan to only 34 Million Mallus In India?Nothing😂😂😂
> Mallus/Malayalis are the sleeper moggers of India, you'll never change my mind cause it's just a fact. P.S. Both groups have subhumans but on average Punjabis look better cause they have higher Aryan admixure and lighter and clearer skin on AVERAGE. End of the day it comes down to mostly diets. Punjabis and Mallus mog cause we eat more protein and actually consume dairy and meat products unlike most other Indians. (Leads to more hair growth, taller and bigger frames, more lean, lighter skin)But ofc Punjabis still have the advantage due to slightly higher aryan admixure and their environment being farther away from the equator.


punjabis also have colored eyes sometimes, you can find green eyed or blue eyed sikhs if you look them up online


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Idk what even phenotype I'll be real @curryslayerordeath has said mountain indids robust
> Balochi fucking indo iranid lighter and more robust.
> 
> I've been guessed as Latino here several times


well sindhis and punjabis are pretty much indistinguishable in my experience


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> well sindhis and punjabis are pretty much indistinguishable in my experience


I do not look punjabi nor stereotypical curry


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 20, 2021)

Rothschild said:


> To be honest it has nothing to do with the geographical locations.
> When we say north Indians, we refer to caucasian indians.
> 
> For example Brahmins, pashtuns, Iranians, Rajput's, Punjabis, sindhis, himachalis etc, all these higher caste indians who have light skin.
> ...


iranian, sindhis and pashtuns arent indian lol. those who live there are a tiny minority that migrated a long time ago and no longer are pure


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I do not look punjabi nor stereotypical curry


can you pm me what you look liks


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> reminder that this milf bitch is South Indian
> View attachment 1234409
> View attachment 1234410
> 
> ...


Lmao I'll smack the shit out of that North Indian goof😅🤣🤣🤣🤣foh lmaoo


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Lmao I'll smack the shit out of that North Indian goof😅🤣🤣🤣🤣foh lmaoo


keep barking you lil douchebag


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> keep barking you lil douchebag


Keep barking keyboard warrior🤣🤣🤣 goofy ass straight haired North Indians all get perms now to look like us fuck outta here. Hindian Bollywood clown. South Indians especially Mallus🌴🐘🦾⚔ on top. Search about our martial history goofy. Google is free dumbass. Malayali pwole ada. Ninte appane fuck iyada thendi. Malayali pwole ada🐯


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Keep barking keyboard warrior🤣🤣🤣 goofy ass straight haired North Indians all get perms now to look like us fuck outta here. Hindian Bollywood clown


i'm from kerala and i can tell you, we are nothing special jfl.

keep coping thinking we are syrian and arab


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Jul 20, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i'm from kerala and i can tell you, we are nothing special jfl.
> 
> keep coping thinking we are syrian and arab


I don't think we are Syrian or Arab dumbass. Like I said, Half my Mallu family is brown and 25%dark 25% light
And you're def not from Kerala cause you wouldn't be making fun of our people this much. Statistically Kerala is the best state and our people are the second tallest after Punjabis and we have our own music and culture including chenda. We're coming up❗Search up Waka Flocka on instagram acknowledging our culture. No other Indian ethnicity other than Punjabis have rappers and shit acknowledge us. Malayali🌴🦾🐘⚔


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> I don't think we are Syrian or Arab dumbass. Like I said, Half my Mallu family is brown and 25%dark 25% light
> And you're def not from Kerala cause you wouldn't be making fun of our people this much.


i make fun of you because you are delusional, keralids are nothing special at all
we are just like the rest of india

you literally said you had arab admixture you coconuthead faggot, keep coping honestly


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jul 20, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> Keep barking keyboard warrior🤣🤣🤣 goofy ass straight haired North Indians all get perms now to look like us fuck outta here. Hindian Bollywood clown. South Indians especially Mallus🌴🐘🦾⚔ on top. Search about our martial history goofy. Google is free dumbass. Malayali pwole ada. Ninte appane fuck iyada thendi. Malayali pwole ada🐯


indeed and then keralites fawn over north indian girls, who brutally reject them for being manlet niggers

u guys get mogged in literally every way by north indians: height, iq, phenotype, wealth, etc

your "martial history" was being slaves to the Marathas & being treated like dogs by the upper castes

your people were conquered and even under a democracy, are being ruled over by north indian brahmins

only the low caste inbred dalits converted to christianity & islam, enjoy your communist shithole


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 20, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> indeed and then keralites fawn over north indian girls, who brutally reject them for being manlet niggers
> 
> u guys get mogged in literally every way by north indians: height, iq, phenotype, wealth, etc
> 
> ...


i'm afghani dont care about keralid state affairs


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Jul 22, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> indeed and then keralites fawn over north indian girls, who brutally reject them for being manlet niggers
> 
> u guys get mogged in literally every way by north indians: height, iq, phenotype, wealth, etc
> 
> ...


You're dumb asf Kerala is 2nd tallest state. You're just as much as a rotting keyboard warrior as that volcel faggot. Runde Pottenmare Machane


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Jul 22, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> indeed and then keralites fawn over north indian girls, who brutally reject them for being manlet niggers
> 
> u guys get mogged in literally every way by north indians: height, iq, phenotype, wealth, etc
> 
> ...


Keep coping while Masaman has literally made a video on some Kerala Christians and Muslims have different lineages. You use emotion I use facts keep coping self hatin curry faggot.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 22, 2021)

SPFromNY914 said:


> You're dumb asf Kerala is 2nd tallest state. You're just as much as a rotting keyboard warrior as that volcel faggot. Runde Pottenmare Machane





SPFromNY914 said:


> Keep coping while Masaman has literally made a video on some Kerala Christians and Muslims have different lineages. You use emotion I use facts keep coping self hatin curry faggot.


Keep barking you fucking keralite dog
this is our phenotype
we are not arabs
we are not syrians
we are nothing special
we are curry


----------

